# For $50 might be worth a try.



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

> This $50 Stick Turns Any HDTV Into an Android-Powered Smart TV.
> If you're wondering how you can breathe life into that old TV set, the FAVI SmartStick might be what you're looking for. For $50, you get a dongle that provides your TV with Android and access to streaming movies and music.


http://gizmodo.com/5947223/this-50-stick-turns-any-hdtv-into-an-android+powered-smart-tv


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

BubblePuppy said:


> http://gizmodo.com/5947223/this-50-stick-turns-any-hdtv-into-an-android+powered-smart-tv


Interesting...and 1/2 the price of ROKU.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

Funny seeing something with an HDMI port being called 'old'

I've been looking for a roku on Craigslist for about $50 to hook up an old CRT for Amazon prime streaming


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

After adding the keyboard to actually use it, its more like $90.

My android powered Vizio Co-Star is about the same price, and is available now.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

If it will put the content of my notebook and desktop screens on my 'big' HD display, wirelessly, I'm in, although it looks like I'll need a display with four HDMI inputs.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Interesting...and 1/2 the price of ROKU.


Not really -You can get a Roku HD direct from Roku for $69.99 with free shipping.


trdrjeff said:


> Funny seeing something with an HDMI port being called 'old'
> 
> I've been looking for a roku on Craigslist for about $50 to hook up an old CRT for Amazon prime streaming


You can get the Roku LT direct from Roku for $50. Why go to Craigslist?

http://shop.roku.com/


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

trdrjeff said:


> Funny seeing something with an HDMI port being called 'old'


+1

Any TV with an HDMI port still has plenty of life left in it.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm curious about the keyboard. I own so many wireless keyboards already and wonder if any would be compatible. Is the FAVI one Bluetooth? IR? Proprietary?


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

Cholly said:


> Not really -You can get a Roku HD direct from Roku for $69.99 with free shipping.
> 
> You can get the Roku LT direct from Roku for $50. Why go to Craigslist?
> 
> http://shop.roku.com/


I've seen some of the XS 2 for $50 but they go pretty quick. 
There's a refurb SMP-N200 for $35 shipped right now on ebay that will do Amazon Prime & DLNA. I'll likely pick that up.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

Pretty pleased with the SMP-N200, interface is about identical to a PS3. It was a little hassle to set up as the Mac address had been previously activated since it was a refurb, you'd think Sony would correct that in their refurb process.


----------

